# The 300 Cohort - letter and calculations



## Reboot (4 Nov 2020)

I got the Letter and Cheque this morning. - I have attached the Letter and calculations. (There is also a 'Questions and Answers' handbook)

We got Mortgage of 295,000 in 2007, fixed for a while and broke out of this (for no breakage fee) at end of 2008. Remained on AIB Standard Variable Rate since this. No Arrears etc.

Total €50,413 received as €13,719 Mortgage Reduction and €36,693 cheques. Rate has been reduced to 1.74%.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2020)

So some key points


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2020)

What a ridiculously complex way of explaining it!

This had me completely confused. But it's actually very simple

1) Which is the higher total compensation, the TME or the FSPO? 
2) Add to that €1,230 for legal advice
This gives the total

In other words...




paid as follows:


----------

